# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  New Home

## Neils

We've finally moved! BT have messed up and we don't have phone or internet access at the moment so I'm having a coffee in Wells and making the most of their free wifi.

Bees will be moving here soon and then I can get back to beekeeping having neglected them over the past month or so.

Our little place in the country:

----------


## Jon

Congrats on moving in.

----------


## Rosie

Looks very nice and compete with blue sky too!  Ours is stone but we have a grey sky over ours.  If your walls are anything like ours you will find you can keep mason bees too.

----------


## Bridget

It looks more like France than Bristol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HJBee

Looks lovely!

----------


## Bumble

Lovely place Neil. 

That's the bees sorted, where are you planning to live?

----------


## Neils

> It looks more like France than Bristol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bristol no more, in the depths of Somerset now, just a little more south of Aberdeen  :Wink: 




> Lovely place Neil. 
> 
> That's the bees sorted, where are you planning to live?


 :Big Grin:   Someone offered me some space a little while ago but it was too far when we were in Bristol, I wasn't too sure exactly where they were but I gave them a call and they are literally 5 minutes up the road from the new house and have lots of space for me to put bees. There's also a walled garden here and I want to find out who owns it and try and get a queen rearing apiary set up in it  :Smile: .




> Looks very nice and compete with blue sky too!  Ours is stone but we have a grey sky over ours.  If your walls are anything like ours you will find you can keep mason bees too.


If it's any consolation it's rained every day since I took that photo. There is a big vent in the wall that I think is ideal for mason bees. so far it looks like the garden immediately in front of the house is good for honeybees, the verges to the left of the house attract a lot of different bumbles.

BT still haven't set up the broadband but the local over the road has wi-fi so I'm having a spot of lunch and a pint or two while I do important work stuff (and catch up on here and elsewhere!)

Down the bottom of the garden we do also have this:

----------


## lindsay s

A house with a stream in Somerset! I would get the waders looked out right away and have an ark on standby for the bees.

----------


## Neils

That crossed our minds, we went to see it right in the middle of the flooding. The house is around 8ft higher than the stream and it would need to flood the rest of the village to about 6-7ft before it reached the door.  I think we should be ok  :Smile:

----------


## mbc

> I think we should be ok


Famous last w..........splooosh!

----------


## Neils

:Big Grin:   heheh

----------

